# Spider Webs



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

We have spider webs everywhere on our house. My wife has been going nuts over it. I have been trying the typical Blackflag and Othro stuff you get from Lowes but it has not been really helping. Anyone have ideas on what we can use to cut down on the amount of spiders and other insects we have?


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Spiders are everywhere because food is plenty. Control their food source. Try to block (mostly) flying insects from entering your home. Otherwise you will be spraying for the rest of your life.

There are products that emit vapors and kill insects for an extended period of time (several months) but they should not be used in spaces that are regularly occupied.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have alot of drafts? Sealing up your home from air and bug infiltration is probably your best bet. Every home will get some bugs inside, but don't make it easy for them.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

how have you been using the ortho?

get tight fitting screens on your windows, seal up cracks, and spray the outside along the base, in the eves, and around doors and windows.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

you need bifenthrine products. ortho has it in the red bottle w/ black top, but check the ingredients. this one can be used indoors and out, but for outside i use a better DIY bifenthrine concentrated product. you can also try the slow release granules which help control various insects, etc.

spiders do their thing when their is food chain available, etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you have a DIY Pest Control store? Another customer in H Depot recommended it to me.

I spray around the house and windows and in the garage, using 'Demon WP'. I now buy it online cheaper from Amazon. Works better than stuff in the stores.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

WP's are good too.
yes, i have a "DIY Pest Control" store near me. but you can get most items online too.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Bifenthrin-Insecticide-Centipedes-Pesticide-Termiticide/dp/B0044O6B38

Masterline is my goto for bifenthrin


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate spiders....but they eat bugs. Keep the flying ones out and the spiders will stay outside.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

they'll stay out for food, but when it starts getting cold they'll still try to find their way in.


----------

